# Game #39: Phoenix Suns (23-15) @ Boston Celtics (33-9) - 1/19



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*When: Monday, 8PM/6PM/5PM
Where: TD Banknorth Garden, Boston, MA
TV: TNT*
*Previous Game:* *117-113 W @ Toronto Raptors*












*Phoenix Suns (23-15) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson









[SF] Grant Hill









[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Shaquille O'Neal * 

















*Boston Celtics (33-9) 

Starters: 








[PG] Rajon Rondo







[SG] Ray Allen









[SF] Paul Pierce









[PF] Kevin Garnett







[C]Glen Davis *


*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OH ****!*​


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Easy win for Suns this one.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

...this is bad......


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DNKO said:


> Easy win for Suns this one.


It's never easy against the Celtics; I think the Suns are finding that out right now.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

My lord this is beyond bad...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Last time Suns trailed by 30 @ the half was against Chicago in 19........................75.


I can't wait for Shaq's Twitter comments about this one.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

What made you think this would be an easy win? I knew we'd get destroyed based on how this team has been playing all year.

I can't wait til 2010 when this incarnation of the team is done and over. Sick of this team.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Amar'e said something about getting back to his gorilla game, so I thought...


...but boy was I wrong and boy is he full of ****.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He needs to go too.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I think it's safe to say that Celts got their champ poise back and these Suns have nothing to do competing with that.

No will, no motivation, no nothing. And they had a good game just yesterday. I don't get it.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm gonna cry over here....this hurts...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DNKO said:


> Easy win for Suns this one.


I cannot wait to sig' this after the game.... :sarcasm:

About the game... ouch doesn't do it justice.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This is like Ouch to the power of 3.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Just goes further to prove that I should...










Damn you Amar'e and your cocky statements.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Worst stat line for Amare I have ever seen. I also had no idea that we were going to get beaten up this bad. I was hoping for a good close game in fact.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Last year, Suns never handled Celtics very well.....I saw this coming.


----------



## BLACK JESUS (Jan 20, 2009)

Whats up guys, its Kekai, I got that change my password **** for my other account and I didn't remember what I changed it to so I had to make a new account. Hopefully I can get that one back though. Just had to stop by and say I'm ****ing pissed off after this game. I want to go on a rant, but I'll do it later lol I gotta try get my other account back..... but this team does not look good at all right now. At least when D'Antoni was here, our games were still fun to watch, but even when we got JRich we still don't know how to utilize him. **** Porter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BLACK JESUS said:


> Whats up guys, its Kekai, I got that change my password **** for my other account and I didn't remember what I changed it to so I had to make a new account. Hopefully I can get that one back though. Just had to stop by and say I'm ****ing pissed off after this game. I want to go on a rant, but I'll do it later lol I gotta try get my other account back..... but this team does not look good at all right now. At least when D'Antoni was here, our games were still fun to watch, but even when we got JRich we still don't know how to utilize him. **** Porter.


PM one of them in blue to get your password stuff straight.

Don't know why everyone backs D'Antoni. He couldn't compromise his style even just a little when Kerr made small suggestions to practice defense. Also, when Kerr wanted to hire Thibodeau (before the Celtics hired him last yr) as a defensive specialist. D'Antoni chose some inexperienced guy. We were fun to watch, but we weren't able to win a title with that style, and that is what it's about. Won't until we find a medium defenseively. But this team is just not constructed to do so. I'd rather the team is boring if they won at the end of the day. 

I'd rather see what Porter could do with his type of players. I think Kerr will give him that chance. And if he's not the guy, he'll find someone else. Of course, that is if he himself lasts.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Amare reminds me of the old adage on fights. The more the guy talks, the less likely he is to back up his words. Amare keeps talking a big game, but it appears that the more he talks, the worse he gets. For some reason he expects to be dominant without being aggressive. 

It's not Porter guys. Porter is running the team just fine. Amare refuses to play. I say Porter benches Amare, and then goes from there. This team is too full of veterans and professionals to be derailed by the whining of one player. The Suns were fine without him in 05-06 and probably would have won it all had KT and Bell not been injured as well.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Ugh... Amare opened his mouth and Suns got run out the building in the first five minutes... This had to be the one of the ugliest Suns games I've seen since Nash first arrived. Yuck >_>


----------

